# Newbie question > How can I post pics?



## TTears (Feb 5, 2004)

How can I post pics with external source? What am I supposed to type, I really cannot understand. Can you please give me an example? 
Also, can I upload pictures here on the UK TT forum? 
Thank you.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

FAQ here

There's a thread in the off-topic forum for testing.

p.s. What's you've done in your sig appears to be fine apart from the site you are hosting your pic on won't allow it to be used like this.


----------



## TTears (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks, I got it.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Pictures hosted on audiworld can't be viewed on pages hosed on other sites.


----------

